# Problem with my MES 40, keeps shutting off



## john yakubowski (Jun 14, 2014)

Good evening, while seasoning my new MES40 today, during the 3 hrs the unit shut down about 6 time in that period. Any suggestions or comments ? Thanks !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2014)

This is just a wild guess, because that's not a lot of info, but my wild guess is that you have a MES 40 Generation #2, with the controls built into the front top edge, and your problem could be in those controls. Like I said "Wild Guess".

Need more info.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jun 14, 2014)

Chances are its the controller like bear said but.....are you sure you are setting the time correctly?


----------



## john yakubowski (Jun 15, 2014)

Didn't think this posted yesterday..... 

It is a MES 40 Generation #2, with the controls built into the front top edge... I had it originally hooked to a extension cord. About an hour ago I plugged it into a dedicated plug, set the temp, and set the time to 3 hrs. After about 5 minutes it shut off. Re started it again for another 3 hrs, about 15 minutes or so later it shut down again .  Any other info needed just let me know ! !    Thanks !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2014)

John Yakubowski said:


> Didn't think this posted yesterday.....
> 
> It is a MES 40 Generation #2, with the controls built into the front top edge... I had it originally hooked to a extension cord. About an hour ago I plugged it into a dedicated plug, set the temp, and set the time to 3 hrs. After about 5 minutes it shut off. Re started it again for another 3 hrs, about 15 minutes or so later it shut down again .  Any other info needed just let me know ! !    Thanks !


Be careful with it. Don't leave it alone until you resolve that.

I had one here to test. It came on one time without setting it, as soon as I plugged it in. Then it shut off by itself one time. I tried all kinds of restarting, resetting----Wouldn't come on. I just gave it a sharp whack a couple inches to the left of the digital read-out spot------Boing--It came on.  Loose wire in the digital control. That could be dangerous!!

Not saying that's what your problem is, but I think the Gen #2 is notorious for that problem. Bad control units.

I would call Masterbuilt & tell them your problem. If they agree to give you a new Smoker, ask them if they have any Gen #1s laying around.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jun 15, 2014)

Just return that one, thats for sure.  Get your money back and find a gen 1. They're out there.


----------



## john yakubowski (Jun 16, 2014)

Called Masterbuilt this morning and they are sending out a new control unit. It's on back order until Next Monday the 23rd, then will be UPS'd in 3-4 days ......  

Masterbuilt support was great to talk with ! !  !


----------



## john yakubowski (Jun 25, 2014)

Got the new control unit, installed it and at least it keeps heating and doesn't shut down. The top of the second digit from the left does not work so 270 looks like 210 .... Also I used a taylor therm with a probe and it showed 335 when the MES showed 275. I just received the Maverick ET-733 about 30 minutes ago, so I'm going to try that one before calling Masterbuilt back .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2014)

John Yakubowski said:


> Got the new control unit, installed it and at least it keeps heating and doesn't shut down. The top of the second digit from the left does not work so 270 looks like 210 .... Also I used a taylor therm with a probe and it showed 335 when the MES showed 275. I just received the Maverick ET-733 about 30 minutes ago, so I'm going to try that one before calling Masterbuilt back .


Maybe this could be your chance to kick up a fuss, and tell them you can't be playing this game with these Gen #2 units!!!

You want them to take it back & you'll get a Gen #1 either from them as a swap, or give your money back and you'll get a Gen #1 yourself.

Gen #2 is junk IMHO----Even when it works to the best of its ability.

Bear


----------



## john yakubowski (Jun 26, 2014)

Just spoke with MB and they are sending out another new control unit. I checked the temps with the Maverick 733 and the smoker is heating anywhere between 50 and 60 degrees higher than the control unit displays.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2014)

John Yakubowski said:


> Just spoke with MB and they are sending out another new control unit. I checked the temps with the Maverick 733 and the smoker is heating anywhere between 50 and 60 degrees higher than the control unit displays.


One of these times they're gonna send you a control unit that works, and you'll be stuck with that Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jun 26, 2014)

Masterbuilt actually has gen 1 40's in stock from a large QVC return.....or at least they did earlier this week.  $200 plus shipping.  If I were you I'd be all over that.  I've had gen 1 and 2 and it sounds like you are going thru the same thing I went thru with my gen 2.  I finally gave up on it and use it now as an extra cabinet mated to my pellet cooker.  4 controllers for me....one as bad as the other.













20140106_192132.jpg



__ geerock
__ Jan 6, 2014


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 27, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> One of these times they're gonna send you a control unit that works, and you'll be stuck with that Gen #2.
> 
> Bear


After adding an Auber controller and insulating the front door my MES 40 Gen #2 (or 3? It has the side vent) works well. It only doubled the cost. But I can hold temp within 2 degrees. (I'm a control freak).


----------



## john yakubowski (Jul 3, 2014)

I installed another control unit and this is running 58 - 61 degrees hotter than indicated. Called MB today, they are sending a new smoker. I asked about the 1st gen and she said they were out of them..... Guess we'll see


----------



## geerock (Jul 3, 2014)

This sounds like exactly what I went through.  Nevet did get a working unit.  Don't say you weren't warned.  Best of luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2014)

John Yakubowski said:


> I installed another control unit and this is running 58 - 61 degrees hotter than indicated. Called MB today, they are sending a new smoker. I asked about the 1st gen and she said they were out of them..... Guess we'll see


Then I would have said---Send me my money back & I'll find my own Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## john yakubowski (Jul 12, 2014)

Rec'd the new smoker shell kit yesterday. Put it together and seasoned it and checked the temp display with the maverick and both were right on up to about 205. After that the most that the display was off was maybe 10 to 12 degrees.


----------

